# Anyone study Fred Villari's Style of White Tiger Chin Na?



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yup...that's the question.


----------



## almost a ghost (Jan 23, 2007)

I was at a USSD West Coast seminar 9 years back where Cal Carozzi showed some Chin Na techniques... never knew they came from Villari.


----------



## Danjo (Jan 24, 2007)

In the Villari DVDs each tape has a bonus segment where Villari demonstrates Chin-na at length. It's not required material in SKK, but I didn't know it was taught as a seperate system either.


----------



## bill007 (Jan 24, 2007)

Gufbal1982 said:


> Yup...that's the question.


 
I've done a seminar with Shihan Nohelty I think it was in 2000 on Chin Na and I had the chance to be the dummy...:uhyeah:  not sure it was a chance... it was so painfull:erg:


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 24, 2007)

I know FV had made a video called "White Tiger Chin Na..."


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


>


 

HMMM...does Hand Sword know something about this?  hehehe


----------



## Matt (Jan 26, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


>



If I remember correctly, I was told some stories by someone involved in the making of the video. The experience was...remarkable.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 26, 2007)

Details Man, please?


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 16, 2007)

To be honest, I really wanted to know if anyone studied this.  I never got the opportunity to do so and want to know what it's like.  Is there a video out there?  I'll check it out for myself if there is...


----------



## KempoShaun (Feb 16, 2007)

hey there Guf, why didn't you just e-mail me, you know I have all the FV merchandise made in the 80's and 90's lying around in my basement somewhere   Let me see what I can dig up for you.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL!  I forgot!


----------



## Sensei Huff (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello,

This is Bill Huff from United Studios of Laguna Niguel and a friend of mine asked me to come check this forum out since I was mentioned in it a couple of months ago.

If you or anyone else has any questions that I may be able to help with (like what style of martial arts is being taught at my dojo) or any historical martial arts questions, I've collected a ton of info on the Shaolin Arts from all over, not just from United Studios.

I've also got some information directly from the Shaolin Temple that you wouldn't believe.  If you'd like to hear about it, let me know.

If I can help you with any questions, let me know and I'll do what I can.

As far as the Villari Chin Na style, that's one I haven't seen yet on video or tape yet but I'll look around.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jdokan (Feb 21, 2007)

almost a ghost said:


> I was at a USSD West Coast seminar 9 years back where Cal Carozzi showed some Chin Na techniques... never knew they came from Villari.


Most of the chin na that Cal teaches/taught originated from the juijitsu techniques....Cal really likes to manipulate an opponent using the chin na and though not taught as a separate style but entwinded into his art as a whole...His style name I think states it clearly: SAN CHAI NA loosely three powers controlling...


----------



## MeatWad2 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sensei Bill said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is Bill Huff from United Studios of Laguna Niguel and a friend of mine asked me to come check this forum out since I was mentioned in it a couple of months ago.
> 
> ...




Sure tell us. Any insight would be great. 
How was it at the temple?


----------

